# For those of you awaiting polished knives...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...I regret that I will be out of action today, that's 06-19-19.

I have an eye doctor appointment. They use a rather aggressive type of eye drops to make my pupils as wide as possible. In fact, my eye looks completely black, with just a slight ring of blue around the edge.

I cannot drive, and I doubt I can even read today until supper time. I will not be handling anything sharp.


----------

